# Hi everybody



## Frederick Russ (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Hannes - I've seen you around the forums so welcome to VI! It's cool that you learned violin and understand how it physically plays - could help in the mockups. Percussive training can really help especially in orchestral fanfare. 

Good luck on the movie. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello Hannes,

Also a warm welcome from me. And like Frederick mentioned, I hope you can sometimes teach us some nice things about emulating string playing with our toys :wink: 

Cheers,


----------



## PaulR (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello Hannes - nice to see you here.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Hannes,

Welcome! :smile:


----------

